# Wheel Woolies back in stock



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

We have finally got our new delivery of wheel woolies delivered to us.

It means we now have the 3 packs and angled woolies.

Pricing is just £36 for the 3 pack and £15.95 for the 18" Angled Woolie.

Here are a couple of links.

3 Pack - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Wheel-Woolies-3-Piece-Wheel-Cleaning-Kit

Angled - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Wheel-Woolies-Spoke-Back-Wheel-Cleaning-Brush-Large


----------

